# Sticky  Pre-posting requirement for MacOSX



## TheCyberMan

*Pre – Posting requirements for Mac OSX*

*From Mac OSX GUI:*

Click Apple icon choose *System Preferences *under *Internet and Wireless* choose *Network*

Click *Advanced *and choose your connection either *Wi-Fi* or *Ethernet *whichever you may use.
















Click on *TCPIP *for *IP address, Subnet mask *and* Router *details.









Take a screenshot of *TCPIP* by pressing *command*( with apple icon)+*shift*+*4 *select the area and the screenshot will be taken you will hear a camera click and screenshot will be saved to the desktop.

Click on *DNS*









Take a screenshot.

To upload into your reply on the forum click *Go advanced* and click on paperclip and browse to each of your screenshots on the desktop and click *upload*.


----------

